# generic Cialis = Tadaga 20mg ed



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Cialis came off patent last Aug. Prices have dropped for everyman.

Just got 100 x 20mg

Gonna do one a day.

I don't have ED. I want the veins in my temples to recede, my blood to be thin and my arteries dilated. (Yes, I cardio daily already)

Will keep you posted (no, not with dikpix!) on results in time


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Day 4 for me.

It's working fine. No changes in BP but veins at temples have gone down a bit.

It's a much gentler gradual effect than Viagra. Best way I can describe it is that it's like the difference between being a bit happy-tipsy (Cialis) v all out pukey-drunk (Viagra).


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Cialis came off patent last Aug. Prices have dropped for everyman.
> 
> Just got 100 x 20mg
> 
> ...


 How much are they now days for 100, you can discuss prices as its prescription.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Nah dont fancy getting banned.

Got no friends in real life so I need to stay on here.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Isnt 20mg not to much for this purpose? I was thinking of using 10mg ed


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

gregstm said:


> Isnt 20mg not to much for this purpose? I was thinking of using 10mg ed


 I thought 5mg was a daily dose?


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Oioi said:


> I thought 5mg was a daily dose?


 Me too 5-10 for the purposes like OP.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I get my cialis 10g at a time for the price of a bottle of test. f**k buying strips/tubs.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sams said:


> How much are they now days for 100, you can discuss prices as its prescription.


 Note posting rule 3. It's never changed.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73309-uk-musclecouk-posting-rules/?do=embed


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

gregstm said:


> Isnt 20mg not to much for this purpose? I was thinking of using 10mg ed


 Switched to 20mg Monday Weds Friday only.

Working fine.

Veins in temples have receded. Cardio ability has gone up. Can get the lil fella to become a big fella at the snap of a finger.

No need for aspirin to thin the blood out (and risk burning a hole in my stomach lining).

Giving blood next Tuesday so that will help too.

Overall, no deleterious effects at all.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Switched to 20mg Monday Weds Friday only.
> 
> Working fine.
> 
> ...


 Sounds good I will get some and try for couple weeks

its should work eod with no problems I remember taking one 40mg tablet every friday and I could feel it till monday


----------



## HybridLean (Feb 26, 2017)

I did not know that Cialis can perform other purpose aside from ED at first but it really works (though I cannot say this for all). I always check reviews 
http://pillrankings.com/sildenafil-lek-review-not-recommended-treatment-ed/ online to see the side effects and such. But I must say, generic meds have lesser side effects and much cheaper than branded ones.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

HybridLean said:


> I did not know that Cialis can perform other purpose aside from ED at first but it really works (though I cannot say this for all). I always check reviews http://pillrankings.com/sildenafil-lek-review-not-recommended-treatment-ed/ online to see the side effects and such. But I must say, generic meds have lesser side effects and much cheaper than branded ones.


 Cialis is tadalafil and sildenafil is a viagra/kamagra. Cialis effect last longer and doesnt give high bp and hot flashes like viagra.


----------



## HybridLean (Feb 26, 2017)

gregstm said:


> Cialis is tadalafil and sildenafil is a viagra/kamagra. Cialis effect last longer and doesnt give high bp and hot flashes like viagra.


 Yes, I also think Cialis has lesser side effects.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

OK so i gave blood. Felt weak for 12 hours after.

Cardiovascular capacity gone down. 1.6km took 10 secs more.

3.2 km took 2 minutes more.

Lifts all went down. Gave up at rep 8 where it would've been rep 10.

Cialis or no Cialis, it's been a tough week. The good news is that temple veins have nearly gone and I can feel blood pressure as it should be.


----------

